# Telnet send backspace



## Gnomo (Jun 5, 2003)

I am not a very good typer, so I almost always type wrong keys.  Normally this isn't really a problem, but in telnet I cannot use the backspace.

When I press the delete key I get a ^H instead.  I have searched and searched, but I cannot find any way to make this delete the last character.

Anyone know what needs to be set to get the backspace functionality to work?


----------



## rhg (Jun 6, 2003)

This is caused by the tty settings of the remote system. You can adjust this with the stty command. In your case:

 stty erase

Now after "erase" type a space and then hit the backspace key, then hit return. This way, you specify that the backspace key will be associated with the "erase" tty function.


----------



## Gnomo (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks rhg.

I just have one more question.

When I start telnet, but before I connect, I still cannot backspace.  Is there a way to fix that?

Here is an example of what my telnet session might look like:

[my-computer:~]gnomo%telnet -K
telnet> open cgi.mydomin^H^H
cgi.mydomin No address associated with node name


----------



## hazmat (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't think so, but usually the Delete key (the one by Home and End - I forget what the key is called since I'm at work on a PC) will work there.


----------



## rhg (Jun 10, 2003)

At the Login/Password prompts, the systems did not yet handshake the terminal type, so the remote terminal is unknown. Instead of the backspace key, use the # which will have the same effect. I.e. "abc#de" will result in "abde".


----------

